# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 02/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Đường phố Sài Gòn trải khắp một màu vàng của hoa Mai ở những con đường trung tâm thành phố, rất là đẹp  :Wink: . Năm nay đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ sẽ mở vào ngày 27 Tết, bạn nào vẫn còn ở Sài Gòn vào ngày này thì cố gắng ghé qua đường Hoa trước khi nghỉ Tết nhé! Còn bây giờ hãy tham khảo một vài khuyến mãi phút cuối cho ngày Tết và những ưu đãi cho ngày đầu năm mới.

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*GÓI KHUYẾN MÃI TRĂNG MẬT TẠI DIAMOND BAY RESORT*

Giá: 615 USD ++/ 02 khách

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Jacuzzi Bungalow, với buffet sáng hàng ngày.Đưa và đón sân bay, ưu tiên trả phòng trễ.Trái cây hàng ngày, khăn lạnh và nước uống khi nhận phòng.01 bữa ăn tối với thực đơn hải sản, bên ánh nến trên bãi biển.01 phiếu mát xa vật lý trị liệu VIP 60 phút.Sử dụng hồ bơi, phòng GYM, Internet (Wi-Fi) và các trò chơi trên biển (những trò chơi không tốn nhiên liệu).Xe bus đưa đón vào trung tâm thành phố hàng ngày.Sử dụng dịch vụ tắm bùn trong 01 ngày tại Khu tắm khoáng bùn Trăm Trứng.

Điều kiện:
Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ.Chương trình được áp dụng từ 01/01/2013 đến 31/12/2013 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác, và phụ thu vào những mùa cao điểm).

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*ƯU ĐÃI TRĂNG MẬT TẠI KHÁCH SẠN GOLDEN RICE BOUTIQUE*

Giá: 229 USD net/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Executive Large Window View, với bữa ăn sáng buffet quốc tế mỗi ngày.02 cocktail tại Bar của khách sạn.Nhận phòng sớm hoặc trả phòng trễ (nếu còn phòng).Đón và tiễn sân bay hoặc nhà Ga.Tour tham quan quanh Phố cổ Hà Nội bằng xích lô vào buổi tối (1 tiếng).Bánh trăng mật, đĩa trái cây và hoa trong phòng vào ngày đến.Sử dụng dụng cụ làm trà và cà phê, 02 chai nước khoáng, internet.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*GOLD HOTEL, HUẾ - “IMPRESSIVE HUE GOLD”*

Chia sẻ phòng đôi: 949.000 VND net/ 1 kháchPhòng đơn: 1.699.000 VND net/ 1 khách

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại Deluxe City View và Ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày.Nước uống chào đón khi đến tại The Gold Bar (tầng 12).02 chai nước khoáng, giỏ trái cây và hoa mỗi ngày.Đón và tiễn sân bay Phú Bài.1 bữa ăn tối trị giá 199.000 VND.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*VILLA ARIA HOTEL, MŨI NÉ - “KỲ NGHỈ TRĂNG MẬT LÃNG MẠN”*

Giá: 9.100.000 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:

03 đêm ở phòng Seaview Deluxe và bữa sáng mỗi ngày tại nhà hàng bên biển.Nước trái cây tươi chào đón và trái cây tươi trong phòng mỗi ngày.Giường ngủ trăng mật trải cánh hoa hồng tươi.Tặng một chai rượu vang hồng Pháp trong phòng.Trà và bánh mỗi chiều bên hồ bơi.01 bữa tối trên bãi biển với thuyền hải sản nướng và 2 ly rượu vang.02 ly cocktail hoặc thức uống mát lạnh khác tại hồ bơi.01 giờ mát - xa tinh dầu thư giãn toàn thân.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 03/05/2013 (có thể được đặt vào các ngày cuối tuần và cần đặt trước ít nhất là một ngày trước ngày đến)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Udaipur, Ấn Độ - Thành phố cổ bên hồ* 

Nằm ở khu vực Tây Bắc Ấn Độ, bang Rajasthan nổi tiếng với nền văn hóa lâu đời và những thành phố cổ xinh đẹp.Trong đó, lãng mạn bậc nhất phải kể đến Udaipur, thành phố du lịch nằm dưới chân núi Aravalli. Được mệnh danh là Venice của Ấn Độ, Udaipur có đến năm hồ lớn và nhiều kênh rạch nhỏ. Udaipur còn quyến rũ du khách bởi những kiến trúc xinh đẹp, độc đáo. Những di sản văn hóa và vẻ thanh lịch đã khiến Udaipur trở thành điểm đến yêu thích của các đôi tình nhân từ khắp nơi trên thế giới, vì được xem là nơi hưởng tuần trăng mật lý tưởng. Nếu đang tìm kiếm một nơi cho tuần trăng mật hoàn hảo thì đừng bỏ qua thành phố cổ xinh đẹp Udaipur này các bạn nhé  :Smile: 


*KHÁCH SẠN MAHENDRA PRAKASH*

Giá từ 60 USD 

Địa chỉ: Lake Palace Road , Udaipur 313.001 , Ấn Độ 

Khách sạn sạch sẽ, gọn gàng và thoải mái, rộng rãi, có ban công thóang mát, có phòng nhìn ra vườn, yên tĩnh




*HOTEL ISHWAR PALACE*

Giá từ 30 USD 

Địa chỉ: 4 Gadiya Devra gangaur Ghat | Jagdish Teample Road , Udaipur 313.001 , Ấn Độ 

Khách sạn có vị trí tuyệt vời, phòng sạch sẽ, thoải mái, nhân viên nhiệt tình, thân thiện, hữu ích

----------

